# 4 babies (photo)



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is 4 of my babies there from 2 days-about a week, there are 4 here, if you look at the middle one you can see the head of the littlest one. Not the best picture but thought i would share...be happy


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Hope this one works.
CLICK TO ENLARGE.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they look all snug and warm in there.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww there gorgeous


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look at the little guy under all his big siblings - sooo cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute  Someone feed them already


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

They are so cute. My babies are about that size just a little bigger. It is so much fun watching them grow.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

AHHH Look at them, how frigging cute!  

Seeing that pic just made my day so much better.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That little one under all the bigger one's gets the advantage of being nice and warm! :lol: So cute, thanks for sharing!


----------

